# Almost perfect handheld CNC



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I had heard that the tape is now $20.00 a roll is that true?


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tape is $18 a roll. I am building and using jigs which allows me to keep using the same tape over and over.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

This looks like one interesting tool, with many uses.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Extremely interesting for people who do not have the space for a full sized CNC. Seems like the limits are only the tape, looking at the one video where the father and son build the soap box.

On the other hand, $2399 is a lot for a unit that is basically a router with a computer attached. Bit rich for me. But I can see them selling a boatload of these.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like a fun tool…. I suspect that there is actually G-code being used, it's just generated automatically for you… as it often is in custom front end software…. which is a sign of good software.

My heart breaks for whoever lost their son at 15. A prayer for healing and comfort to them.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

It is a unique tool and not for everyone. I do not have space for any type of flat bed CNC machine, this one packs up into a small case that fits under my bench.

The Origin uses svg files which are scalable vector graphics. The machine follows the vectors in the file, so no G-code and no depth information.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Cool to see this product make it to market and perform well. I'm not a buyer as I have a regular CNC in my shop, but it is awesome to see the void (of space constraints) being filled.

I can't imagine going back to NOT having a CNC now. The precision that it is capable of and the benefits that it has provided me in my woodworking have been amazing.

So much fun (and so easy) to knock out jigs and create "one off" fixtures for projects.

Congrats on your new tool!


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review. This looks like it could be game changing product if it gathers momentum. Most home woodworkers simply don't have the space for a regular CNC setup.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a link to a forum thread about a rather unique project that would be difficult to do without the Shaper Origin:


----------

